# SOMD Open '07



## kom526

Is this year's venue up near Larryville this year? I think I figured out why I'm fading and I need an excuse to get some more rounds in before Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Nupe2




----------



## Agee

Nupe2 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Nupe2

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


----------



## Pete

We typically have it later in August so we all have time to play up to our potential.   this year no ringers.  You have to have at least 500 posts to qualify.


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> We typically have it later in August so we all have time to play up to our potential.   this year no ringers.  You have to have at least 500 posts to qualify.


Gooooooo Catt!


----------



## Nupe2

kwillia said:
			
		

> Gooooooo Catt!


----------



## kom526

Pete said:
			
		

> We typically have it later in August so we all have time to play up to our potential.   this year no ringers.  You have to have at least 500 posts to qualify.


Well SOME of us may need some practice rounds or we could just call them qualifiers. If anyone wants to play a round over Memorial Day weekend or pretty much any weekend in June/July  .


----------



## Agee

kom526 said:
			
		

> Well SOME of us may need some practice rounds or we could just call them qualifiers. If anyone wants to play a round over Memorial Day weekend or pretty much any weekend in June/July .


 
Would really like to get out a couple of times the next two weeks, playing in a tournament June 4th. Weekend, after work during the week, whenever. So you hackers keep me in mind.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Not at this point...*



			
				kom526 said:
			
		

> Is this year's venue up near Larryville this year? I think I figured out why I'm fading and I need an excuse to get some more rounds in before Myrtle Beach.



...1/2 of the competition committee has moved back 'in county' as the saying goes. Thus, there is no reason to come up except to get away from your women, play golf, drink beer and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## cattitude

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...1/2 of the competition committee has moved back 'in county' as the saying goes. Thus, there is no reason to come up except to get away from your women, play golf, drink beer and enjoy yourselves.






I like it up there.


----------



## Larry Gude

*What're you...*



			
				cattitude said:
			
		

> I like it up there.



...huffing about? If you have a notarized permission form from otter, you can play.


----------



## kom526

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...1/2 of the competition committee has moved back 'in county' as the saying goes. Thus, there is no reason to come up except to get away from your women, play golf, drink beer and enjoy yourselves.


Oh, lemme think about that.


----------



## cattitude

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...huffing about? If you have a notarized permission form from otter, you can play.



I don't want to play with you guys.  I just want to sit on the deck and look at the cows.


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:
			
		

> Oh, lemme think about that.




 Road Trip?  

I'm playing in a tournament at Andrews (South Course) on Monday.  Anybody here played there before?


----------



## Nupe2

cattitude said:
			
		

> I don't want to play with you guys.  I just want to sit on the deck and look at the cows.




Who you calling a cow?


----------



## kom526

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Road Trip?
> 
> I'm playing in a tournament at Andrews (South Course) on Monday.  Anybody here played there before?


We should get together the weekend after next 2 Jun and hit Wicomico or Breton Bay, hell anyplace (except Hains Point   ). Air needs a tune up before his tourney and I just want to get out there and play. 

What say you Smooth, Pete, Otter et al.?


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:
			
		

> We should get together the weekend after next 2 Jun and hit Wicomico or Breton Bay, hell anyplace (except Hains Point   ). Air needs a tune up before his tourney and I just want to get out there and play.
> 
> What say you Smooth, Pete, Otter et al.?




Funny you should mention Hains Point...I'm supposed to play there this evening.    I'm a glutton for punishment because I hate that place and never play well there.  It should be thrilling today after yesterday's storms too...


----------



## kom526

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention Hains Point...I'm supposed to play there this evening.    I'm a glutton for punishment because I hate that place and never play well there.  It should be thrilling today after yesterday's storms too...


Free drop from casual water and I guess casual goose shiznit. Look on the bright side, it looks like its been a good drying day.


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:
			
		

> Free drop from casual water and I guess casual goose shiznit. Look on the bright side, it looks like its been a good drying day.



 I think I should try these new Top Flite D2 balls today.  My Nikes are too precious to stain!


----------



## bresamil

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I think I should try these new Top Flite D2 balls today.  My Nikes are too precious to stain!


Do any of you use Callaway?


----------



## Pete

bresamil said:
			
		

> Do any of you use Callaway?


Check Larry's balls


----------



## bresamil

Pete said:
			
		

> Check Larry's balls


Somehow I don't think that would be wise. 

I've just noticed I'm picking up more Callaways this year when it used to be Nike and Top Flite.  Thought it might be the new "in" ball.


----------



## Softballkid

If ya'll don't mind me coming out shooting another 68-70 again, I'll gladly come back out


----------



## Larry Gude

*Fine by me...*



			
				Softballkid said:
			
		

> If ya'll don't mind me coming out shooting another 68-70 again, I'll gladly come back out




...but then we're playing the back 9.


----------



## Softballkid

Softballkid said:
			
		

> If ya'll don't mind me coming out shooting another 68-70 again, I'll gladly come back out


 
I correct myself, NO CP HILLS though, I will not play a course that you drive the ball 300ish, go 10ft off the fairway and can't find your dag on ball


----------



## Softballkid

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...but then we're playing the back 9.


 
Ya'll didn't mention this before


----------



## Nupe2

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Ya'll didn't mention this before



Beat me to it!  Who's got those Callaways?


----------



## smoothmarine187

I'm planning on hitting Cheseapeake hills this weekend, the course is looking way better now.  I have to try out my new clubs....I'm sure I will still suck, but who cares.


----------



## Agee

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'm planning on hitting Cheseapeake hills this weekend, the course is looking way better now. I have to try out my new clubs....I'm sure I will still suck, but who cares.


 
What day, time, how many in your group? I can chunk divots with the best of them!


----------



## smoothmarine187

Airgasm said:
			
		

> What day, time, how many in your group? I can chunk divots with the best of them!



Not sure yet, I'm still trying to get something together.


----------



## Agee

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'm planning on hitting Cheseapeake hills this weekend, the course is looking way better now.


 
Well it didn't take long for it to go down-hill, played there yesterday and 

Heard some of the boys played @ Wicomico, how was it, who's golf game ruled supreme and where was my invite?


----------



## Pete

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Well it didn't take long for it to go down-hill, played there yesterday and
> 
> Heard some of the boys played @ Wicomico, how was it, who's golf game ruled supreme and where was my invite?


It was very nice.  I did not lose   We didn't even plan it until 8pm the night before.  Otter was supposed to PM you but he was  and PM'd Airgoosen instead.


----------



## Agee

Pete said:
			
		

> It was very nice. I did not lose  We didn't even plan it until 8pm the night before. Otter was supposed to PM you but he was  and PM'd Airgoosen instead.


 
  
Very un-otterish... We'll hook-up soon!


----------



## Nupe2

Let me know if you need another :hacker: .... as Kom posted before, I believe that is MY fate in life...

Played on Sunday afternoon and a promising front nine turned into a nightmarish back nine....oh well, more strokes for the dollar.


----------



## kom526

I'm open on 2 June for 18, Breton Bay or Wicomico? :gluttonforpunishment: I'll even wear "The Hat".


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:
			
		

> I'm open on 2 June for 18, Breton Bay or Wicomico? :gluttonforpunishment: I'll even wear "The Hat".




That might work.  I'll even buy a "Hat!"  Breton Bay would be a change of pace.


----------



## kom526

FYI-You do NOT have to squeeze the shiznit out of golf club to hit the ball. I went to the range on GMR today and hit decent range balls off real grass and figured out why I was so horrible on Sunday. The usual suspects overswinging, too tight on the grip, not relaxing and screwy alignment. I have lost the "push" it is now a slight fade, not quite the tterslice:

The most important thing I learned was to not hit wedges and take big divots when the wind is blowing in your face.fftpfftpfft:


----------



## Agee

kom526 said:
			
		

> FYI-You do NOT have to squeeze the shiznit out of golf club to hit the ball. I went to the range on GMR today and hit decent range balls off real grass and figured out why I was so horrible on Sunday. The usual suspects overswinging, too tight on the grip, not relaxing and screwy alignment. I have lost the "push" it is now a slight fade, not quite the tterslice:
> 
> The most important thing I learned was to not hit wedges and take big divots when the wind is blowing in your face.fftpfftpfft:


 
 mate!

Always a fine line between a tight and just enough grip... Actually, a tough concept that makes a big difference!


----------



## smoothmarine187

kom526 said:
			
		

> FYI-You do NOT have to squeeze the shiznit out of golf club to hit the ball.



I wish I could remember that!  My arms always hurt like hell the next day, and the more frustrated I get, the harder I grip the club.


----------



## Agee

kom526 said:
			
		

> I'm open on 2 June for 18, Breton Bay or Wicomico? :gluttonforpunishment: I'll even wear "The Hat".


 
So, is this a plan? Anybody a member so we can get a tee-time?


----------



## kom526

Airgasm said:
			
		

> So, is this a plan? Anybody a member so we can get a tee-time?


Non members can get weekend tee times after noon I do believe. I can call over and find out. Wicomico has twilight pricing in effect after 3:15 pm.


----------



## Pete

I'm not available until June 17th


----------



## kom526

Ok, here's the scoop...

Breton Bay-non members can call on Thurday afternoon for a weekend tee time. Non members can only tee off after 1300 on weekends and holidays. $45.00 per non member round.

Wicomico Shores-Twilight pricing begins @ 1500. $11.50 to walk, $25.00 to ride.

Both courses are in good shape, Breton Bay maybe a little better off than Wicomico Shores due to the Bermuda grass. The greens @ WSGC were in as good a shape as you would find @ BB because not a whole lot of people bother with repairing ball marks whether they pay 45 or 25 for a round.


----------



## otter

Airgasm said:
			
		

> So, is this a plan? Anybody a member so we can get a tee-time?



Have grad parties and cookouts this weekend, count me out..


----------



## Agee

kom526 said:
			
		

> Ok, here's the scoop...
> 
> Breton Bay-non members can call on Thurday afternoon for a weekend tee time. Non members can only tee off after 1300 on weekends and holidays. $45.00 per non member round.
> 
> Wicomico Shores-Twilight pricing begins @ 1500. $11.50 to walk, $25.00 to ride.
> 
> Both courses are in good shape, Breton Bay maybe a little better off than Wicomico Shores due to the Bermuda grass. The greens @ WSGC were in as good a shape as you would find @ BB because not a whole lot of people bother with repairing ball marks whether they pay 45 or 25 for a round.


 
Thanks!

I'm up for Breton Bay, Saturday @ 1:00, 1:30, etc. So we need two more, Nupe, S. Marine?


----------



## Nupe2

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> I'm up for Breton Bay, Saturday @ 1:00, 1:30, etc. So we need two more, Nupe, S. Marine?



Works for me.


----------



## smoothmarine187

I'm out, my son has a baseball game at 1:30.  I Definetely want to get together one of these times though.


----------



## Nupe2

*Message to all hackers/golfers!*

Our forum mommy has made this thread a sticky.  Let's use this to schedule golf get-togethers and share stories, experiences and lies (Pete).  Play well (or not) and share it here.


----------



## Agee

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Our forum mommy has made this thread a sticky. Let's use this to schedule golf get-togethers and share stories, experiences and lies (Pete). Play well (or not) and share it here.


 
 

Sweet!  
She is da bomb!


----------



## Pete

WTH is a sticky?


----------



## Pete

A young woman had been taking golf lessons. She had just started playing her first round of golf when she suffered a bee sting. Her pain was so intense that she decided to return to the clubhouse for help and to complain. 

Her golf pro saw her come into the clubhouse and asked, "Why are you back in so early? What's wrong?" 

"I was stung by a bee", she said. 

"Where", he asked. 

"Between the first and second hole", she replied. 

He nodded knowingly and said, "Then, your stance is too wide."


----------



## cattitude

Pete said:
			
		

> A young woman had been taking golf lessons. She had just started playing her first round of golf when she suffered a bee sting. Her pain was so intense that she decided to return to the clubhouse for help and to complain.
> 
> Her golf pro saw her come into the clubhouse and asked, "Why are you back in so early? What's wrong?"
> 
> "I was stung by a bee", she said.
> 
> "Where", he asked.
> 
> "Between the first and second hole", she replied.
> 
> He nodded knowingly and said, "Then, your stance is too wide."


----------



## Pete

cattitude said:
			
		

>


Taint my fault :shrug:


----------



## mainman

cattitude said:
			
		

>


taint nothin to get all bent about...


----------



## Pete

mainman said:
			
		

> taint nothin to get all bent about...


heh


----------



## Nupe2

mainman said:
			
		

> taint nothin to get all bent about...



Taint that the truth!


----------



## Agee

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Taint that the truth!


 
Taint nothing but a thang!


----------



## Pete

You guys better stop.  Catt thinks this taint funny.


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Taint nothing but a thang!



Been flying lately Airboy?


----------



## mainman

Pete said:
			
		

> You guys better stop. Catt thinks this taint funny.


I'm safe, she doesn't know where I live...:shrug:


----------



## cattitude

Pete said:
			
		

> You guys better stop.  Catt thinks this taint funny.



And I got the goods on you too.  :laundry:


----------



## Pete

mainman said:
			
		

> I'm safe, she doesn't know where I live...:shrug:


You should tell her, she will come and do your laundry and clean your kitchen.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Been flying lately Airboy?


 
Yep, last friday


----------



## Pete

cattitude said:
			
		

> And I got the goods on you too.  :laundry:


Taint my fault


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Yep, last friday


----------



## Nupe2

Pete said:
			
		

> WTH is a sticky?




From Wikopedia...with edits:

Sticky refers to thread published on a website, which has the purpose of getting a user to return to that particular thread. 

or,

it Taint.


----------



## mainman

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> From Wikopedia...with edits:
> 
> Sticky refers to thread published on a website, which has the purpose of getting a user to return to that particular thread.
> 
> or,
> 
> it Taint.


----------



## cattitude

I'm reporting the whole lot of you.  Jerks.


----------



## Nupe2

cattitude said:
			
		

> I'm reporting the whole lot of you.  Jerks.


----------



## Pete

cattitude said:
			
		

> I'm reporting the whole lot of you.  Jerks.


This taint the time to get all huffy.


----------



## Nupe2

Pete said:
			
		

> This taint the time to get all huffy.




Maybe this sticky taint such a good idea....


----------



## cattitude

and..it just occurred to me. ..you are treating me this way because you can't mess with Otter.  It will give him more incentive to kick ya'll's azzes...not that he needs it.


----------



## Pete

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Maybe this sticky taint such a good idea....


I am still not clear on the significance of this sticky thing.


----------



## Pete

cattitude said:
			
		

> and..it just occurred to me. ..you are treating me this way because you can't mess with Otter.  It will give him more incentive to kick ya'll's azzes...not that he needs it.


it is normal and within the man laws to take golf  from your manly competitors.  But when their wives and adult children join the smack talking  it is a violation of the rules.


----------



## Nupe2

Pete said:
			
		

> it is normal and within the man laws to take golf  from your manly competitors.  But when their wives and adult children join the smack talking  it is a violation of the rules.




Man Law.


----------



## Pete

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Man Law.


Man Law


----------



## MJ

Pete said:
			
		

> I am still not clear on the significance of this sticky thing.


 
It keeps the thread up top so you don't need to go searching for it.


----------



## Pete

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> It keeps the thread up top so you don't need to go searching for it.


The top of sports?


----------



## MJ

Pete said:
			
		

> The top of sports?


----------



## kom526

Allow me to butt in here.


Do we still need a 4th? Nupe, Air, me and ? We do have room for one more as far as I know.


----------



## Agee

kom526 said:
			
		

> Do we still need a 4th? Nupe, Air, me and ? We do have room for one more as far as I know.


 
Softball kid... :shrug:


----------



## Ponytail

I've got 3 dozen balls to spare if you can deal with a hack.  I have a t-ball game to help coach in the AM, so as long as it's afternoon, I can make it...that is if you all still need a 4th.


----------



## Agee

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I've got 3 dozen balls to spare if you can deal with a hack. I have a t-ball game to help coach in the AM, so as long as it's afternoon, I can make it...that is if you all still need a 4th.


 
Cool! Let me check with Kom. I'll get back to you. BTW, tee-time is 1:24 Saturday at Breton Bay.


----------



## cattitude

Where can I place my bet on Nupe :shrug:


----------



## kom526

PT-We will see you Saturday @ Breton Bay. Remember to drink plenty of fluids before we go out. See ya there.


----------



## Pete

With this 4 some I am tempted to buy a ticket to watch.


----------



## cattitude

Pete said:
			
		

> With this 4 some I am tempted to buy a ticket to watch.



Yeah, a ticket, a shield and water goggles.


----------



## Agee

Pete said:
			
		

> With this 4 some I am tempted to buy a ticket to watch.


 


			
				cattitude said:
			
		

> Yeah, a ticket, a shield and water goggles.


----------



## Ponytail

kom526 said:
			
		

> PT-We will see you Saturday @ Breton Bay. Remember to drink plenty of fluids before we go out. See ya there.




what time???  Preferably the time that YOU guys are playing...not the time that you want me there.  

I'm serious about the 3 dozen balls thing.  I haven't swung a golf club in about two years.  This isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## kom526

cattitude said:
			
		

> Yeah, a ticket, a shield and water goggles.


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> what time???  Preferably the time that YOU guys are playing...not the time that you want me there.


Wear long pants.  Remember last time when you wore shorts and Colonel Sanders started chasing you around with a meat cleaver.   :chickenlegs:


----------



## kom526

Ponytail said:
			
		

> what time???  Preferably the time that YOU guys are playing...not the time that you want me there.
> 
> I'm serious about the 3 dozen balls thing.  I haven't swung a golf club in about two years.  This isn't going to be pretty.


We tee off @ 1324. I'll be there early enough to find out if I have a decent swing or not.


----------



## Agee

Pete said:
			
		

> Wear long pants. Remember last time when you wore shorts and Colonel Sanders started chasing you around with a meat cleaver. :chickenlegs:


 
  

tee-time is 1:24


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> Wear long pants.  Remember last time when you wore shorts and Colonel Sanders started chasing you around with a meat cleaver.   :chickenlegs:



Can't do it.  Gotta have shorts on.  I know it distracts the other golfers and keeps the beer girls away, but I just can't golf in pants...at least not since parachute pants went out of style.


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Can't do it.  Gotta have shorts on.  I know it distracts the other golfers and keeps the beer girls away, but I just can't golf in pants...at least not since parachute pants went out of style.


I hope Nupe doesn't get confused try to stick you into the ground like a tee.  If he tries to put a ball on your head run.


----------



## Ponytail

kom526 said:
			
		

> We tee off @ 1324. I'll be there early enough to find out if I have a decent swing or not.




K.  That's not a bad idea.  I'll just head over that way right from the T-ball game.  That should give me enough time to hit a bucket of balls.  I'll be the dude that looks WAYYYYyyyy out of place.


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> I hope Nupe doesn't get confused try to stick you into the ground like a tee.  If he tries to put a ball on your head run.



I generally try to not let guys get that close to me with their balls anyway.  :shrug:


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I generally try to not let guys get that close to me with their balls anyway.  :shrug:


I said head not chin.


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> I said head not chin.



No difference.  I still feel the same about it.


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> No difference.  I still feel the same about it.


Hey, what are you doing back down here?


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> Hey, what are you doing back down here?



I'm not.  I just visit on the weekend.


----------



## Nupe2

Pete said:
			
		

> I said head not chin.




Balls on chin....


----------



## julz20684

Pete said:
			
		

> With this 4 some I am tempted to buy a ticket to watch.




And I'm the caddy...yes Pete I will have my stilettos and fishnets


----------



## Nupe2

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I'm not.  I just visit on the weekend.




PT - Looking forward to Teeing it up with you.


----------



## Nupe2

julz20684 said:
			
		

> And I'm the caddy...yes Pete I will have my stilettos and fishnets



Oh my!


----------



## Pete

julz20684 said:
			
		

> And I'm the caddy...yes Pete I will have my stilettos and fishnets


You need to swing by and get the black ones you left here?


----------



## Pete

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> PT - Looking forward to Teeing it up with you.


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/ptgolf.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## julz20684

Pete said:
			
		

> You need to swing by and get the black ones you left here?




 


I stepped over the line didn't I  At least I was wearing my stilettos when I stepped.


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/ptgolf.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Pete

julz20684 said:
			
		

> I stepped over the line didn't I  At least I was wearing my stilettos when I stepped.


----------



## Nupe2

Pete said:
			
		

> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/ptgolf.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>



I'm afraid, very afraid!


----------



## Ponytail

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I'm afraid, very afraid!



There's a reason why Air, Pete nor Otter have invited me to play with them again...and it ain't cause I beat the pants off of them.    :shrug:


----------



## Nupe2

Ponytail said:
			
		

> There's a reason why Air, Pete nor Otter have invited me to play with them again...and it ain't cause I beat the pants off of them.    :shrug:



Don't sweat it....welcome to Hackers Anonymous!  

(we have an eighteen step program)


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> There's a reason why Air, Pete nor Otter have invited me to play with them again...and it ain't cause I beat the pants off of them.    :shrug:


I enjoyed it but you were all in luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv and couldn't go out to play anymore.


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> I enjoyed it but you were all in luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv and couldn't go out to play anymore.



I didn't make it to be 36 years old and still single, paying attention to the needs and wants of the female in my life. Strike 1.


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I didn't make it to be 36 years old and still single, paying attention to the needs and wants of the female in my life. Strike 1.


I owe it to you.  The thought of you coaching t-ball is the best chuckle I have had in a while.


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> I owe it to you.  The thought of you coaching t-ball is the best chuckle I have had in a while.



I get yelled at alot by the parents for taking too many pictures of the kids and not paying attention where the kids are running to, or how many are standing on the same base...details, details.


----------



## otter

Hmmm, death match between, PT, Air, Nupe and Kom...did anyone notice the odds??


----------



## Nupe2

otter said:
			
		

> Hmmm, death match between, PT, Air, Nupe and Kom...did anyone notice the odds??



The first meeting of SOMD Hackers Anonymous was held at Breton Bay.  All I can say is that the golf was spotty as expected but we had a ball (ok, several balls) touring the bermuda grass fairways (and beyond)!  I'll try to post some more pictures on Monday (high speed internet at work) but here's a shot of the motley crew.

Thanks for the good times guys.  We've got to do this again soon.  

(p.s. - somebody pay Catt her money)


----------



## julz20684

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> The first meeting of SOMD Hackers Anonymous was held at Breton Bay.  All I can say is that the golf was spotty as expected but we had a ball (ok, several balls) touring the bermuda grass fairways (and beyond)!  I'll try to post some more pictures on Monday (high speed internet at work) but here's a shot of the motley crew.
> 
> Thanks for the good times guys.  We've got to do this again soon.
> 
> (p.s. - somebody pay Catt her money)




What a great looking bunch of men!!!!   Now I definately wanna play caddy next time!!!!!


----------



## Nupe2

julz20684 said:
			
		

> What a great looking bunch of men!!!!   Now I definately wanna play caddy next time!!!!!




Don't forget the stilettos!


----------



## julz20684

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Don't forget the stilettos!




You got it


----------



## kom526

julz20684 said:
			
		

> What a great looking bunch of men!!!!   Now I definately wanna play caddy next time!!!!!





I had a great time guys, even if I shot terrible score. I'm sorry that I didn't get to knock a few back with ya, I'm sure there will be another chance.


----------



## bresamil

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> The first meeting of SOMD Hackers Anonymous was held at Breton Bay.  All I can say is that the golf was spotty as expected but we had a ball (ok, several balls) touring the bermuda grass fairways (and beyond)!  I'll try to post some more pictures on Monday (high speed internet at work) but here's a shot of the motley crew.
> 
> Thanks for the good times guys.  We've got to do this again soon.
> 
> (p.s. - somebody pay Catt her money)



Who wears short shorts?  Air wears short shorts.  If you dare wear short shorts, Air wears short shorts.


----------



## Agee

bresamil said:
			
		

> Who wears short shorts? Air wears short shorts. If you dare wear short shorts, Air wears short shorts.


 
Old School! Not into the big baggy shorts, and they didn't look short when I put them on  

Thanks guys, great time and you guys came on nicely on the back nine!


----------



## Pete

Who won?  Scores?


----------



## kom526

Pete said:
			
		

> Who won?  Scores?


I ended up doing a little better than the triple digit debacle that marred our 18. 

From the way we were looking out there, I think we all won. If you get my drift


----------



## Pete

kom526 said:
			
		

> I ended up doing a little better than the triple digit debacle that marred our 18.
> 
> From the way we were looking out there, I think we all won. If you get my drift


----------



## Nupe2

.....


----------



## julz20684

kom526 said:
			
		

> I had a great time guys, even if I shot terrible score. I'm sorry that I didn't get to knock a few back with ya, I'm sure there will be another chance.




I'll catch ya'll the next time around...my best putt will be at the clubhouse


----------



## Ponytail

I had a blast guys.  I felt pretty guilty holding you up as much as I did, but did warn ya's.  I'm just sorry that I played everybit as bad I thought I would. To bad there weren't more gophers out there...I'd been hell on them!    Thanks for the great day, patience and tips on what the heck I was doing wrong.  It is much appreciated!!!  

I'll be better next time, I swear! I brought the clubs back to Philly with me and plan on hitting a bucket or two a couple times a week.  I'll be back into shape in no time.  I just hafta get the shafts on the driver and 3 iron checked and my shoulders re-aligned, and I should be good to go.  :shrug:  


Score??  Pete wants scores???    I'll say this about my score....I definitely got my moneys worth, and the groundskeeper will be earning his pay this week.


----------



## julz20684

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I had a blast guys.  I felt pretty guilty holding you up as much as I did, but did warn ya's.  I'm just sorry that I played everybit as bad I thought I would. To bad there weren't more gophers out there...I'd been hell on them!    Thanks for the great day, patience and tips on what the heck I was doing wrong.  It is much appreciated!!!
> 
> I'll be better next time, I swear! I brought the clubs back to Philly with me and plan on hitting a bucket or two a couple times a week.  I'll be back into shape in no time.  I just hafta get the shafts on the driver and 3 iron checked and my shoulders re-aligned, and I should be good to go.  :shrug:
> 
> 
> Score??  Pete wants scores???    I'll say this about my score....I definitely got my moneys worth, and the groundskeeper will be earning his this week.



I really, really wanna say something about shafts, drivers and balls, but I will behave.







































this time


----------



## Nupe2

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I had a blast guys.  I felt pretty guilty holding you up as much as I did, but did warn ya's.  I'm just sorry that I played everybit as bad I thought I would. To bad there weren't more gophers out there...I'd been hell on them!    Thanks for the great day, patience and tips on what the heck I was doing wrong.  It is much appreciated!!!
> 
> I'll be better next time, I swear! I brought the clubs back to Philly with me and plan on hitting a bucket or two a couple times a week.  I'll be back into shape in no time.  I just hafta get the shafts on the driver and 3 iron checked and my shoulders re-aligned, and I should be good to go.  :shrug:
> 
> 
> Score??  Pete wants scores???    I'll say this about my score....I definitely got my moneys worth, and the groundskeeper will be earning his pay this week.



Good times!   

By the way, one of my co-workers saw the picture and asked if you were married.  I gave him your email address, so....

 


Just kidding, I told her that she would have to join SOMD online and find out for herself. I ain't no matchmaker!  

Have a great week!


----------



## Ponytail

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Good times!
> 
> By the way, one of my co-workers saw the picture and asked if you were married.  I gave him your email address, so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Have a great week!



  :shrug:  Prolly the bagboy from Foodlion again.  

After looking at that interesting form of mine...desperately seeking a tutor.    Wow.  Things that make ya go "HHhhhmmmmmmmmm"   

Great pics!    Way to make it look like I'm teeing off from the "chick tees".     ... Or was that one of my second shots?  :


----------



## Nupe2

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Way to make it look like I'm teeing off from the "chick tees".     ... Or was that one of my second shots?  :




Just noticed that!


----------



## Agee

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Good times!
> 
> By the way, one of my co-workers saw the picture and asked if you were married. I gave him your email address, so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, I told her that she would have to join SOMD online and find out for herself. I ain't no matchmaker!
> 
> Have a great week!


 


PT, two words... play more! The exact same goes for me!

BTW, thanks for the pics Nupe! I can't believe I actually had my head down after impact. But damn, the arms are all wrong!


----------



## kom526

Airgasm said:
			
		

> But damn, the arms are all wrong!


How did you manage to hit the ball and get into that position?

:ihavenobutt:But I do finish good.


----------



## otter

Good stuff 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/perfectform3.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/perfectform2.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/perfectform1.jpg">


----------



## Nupe2

otter said:
			
		

> Good stuff
> 
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/perfectform3.jpg">
> 
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/perfectform2.jpg">
> 
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/perfectform1.jpg">




That's cold!


----------



## Ponytail

otter said:
			
		

> Good stuff
> ...




  Pretty accurate though.


----------



## kom526

I may have a chance to get out for 18 Friday pm...twilight golf @ Wicomico $25 w/ cart. I'll know for sure by noon Friday, any takers? Who cares if it's gonna 90+ degrees.


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:
			
		

> I may have a chance to get out for 18 Friday pm...twilight golf @ Wicomico $25 w/ cart. I'll know for sure by noon Friday, any takers? Who cares if it's gonna 90+ degrees.



You are nuts!   (let me see what I can do...)


----------



## cattitude

I think I can probably play very well in the dark!


----------



## Softballkid

Anyone interested in Wicomico next Friday morning, I wanna call today and get the earliest tee time I can...

Let me know ASAP!!!!


----------



## kom526

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> You are nuts!   (let me see what I can do...)


Can't make it today :kickingdirt: I'm off but I have a load of honeydews. You know, "Honeydo this, honey do that."

You hafta remeber ther Nupe, WE (me and you) play this silly game in the middle of the day, in Myrtle Beach, in August...


----------



## julz20684

kom526 said:
			
		

> Can't make it today :kickingdirt: I'm off but I have a load of honeydews. You know, "Honeydo this, honey do that."




Can I add to that list please


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> I think I can probably play very well in the dark!


 
Stevie Wonder 

inside joke...


----------



## Ponytail

kom526 said:
			
		

> I may have a chance to get out for 18 Friday pm...twilight golf @ Wicomico $25 w/ cart. I'll know for sure by noon Friday, any takers? Who cares if it's gonna 90+ degrees.



What time are you thinkin about getting there?  Of course, we'll have to allow for the use of flashlights beyond the 4th hole if I'm playin.


----------



## smoothmarine187

I will be at the beautiful and luxurious Cheaseapeake Hills tomorrow!


----------



## Agee

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I will be at the beautiful and luxurious Cheaseapeake Hills tomorrow!


 
If you're not starting @ O-Dark thirty, I'm interested!


----------



## smoothmarine187

Oh come on!  6:38 isn't to early!


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:
			
		

> Can't make it today :kickingdirt: I'm off but I have a load of honeydews. You know, "Honeydo this, honey do that."
> 
> You hafta remeber ther Nupe, WE (me and you) play this silly game in the middle of the day, in Myrtle Beach, in August...



Yep we are a couple of "shortbussers!"  I've just gotten back from a two Margarita lunch so it looks like I'll have to pass on playing today anyway. 

My wife has to work this weekend so if anybody is up for playing either day, let me know.


----------



## Nupe2

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Anyone interested in Wicomico next Friday morning, I wanna call today and get the earliest tee time I can...
> 
> Let me know ASAP!!!!



I'll be playing somewhere in South Carolina next Friday :fingerscrossed: so hit em straight and I'll catch you guys next time!


----------



## kom526

I did manage to get out for 9 today. I could've gotten 18 in if the 2 d-bags in front of me would've gotten a case of etiquette before #7. Greens were shaggy and slooooow. I did manage ok, not as good as Breton Bay but not as bad as last time I played the Shores.

It was a little hot too.


----------



## Ponytail

I decided to ride the Harley down to save a little gas money, so no golf clubs.  Went to the t-ball game, and made a return trip to Philly right after for a family engagement party Saturday evening..  Then drove back to MD Sunday morn to get some stuff done on the house, then back to Philly.  *whew*  I'm beat.


----------



## Agee

kom526 said:
			
		

> I did manage to get out for 9 today. I could've gotten 18 in if the 2 d-bags in front of me would've gotten a case of etiquette before #7. Greens were shaggy and slooooow. I did manage ok, not as good as Breton Bay but not as bad as last time I played the Shores.
> 
> It was a little hot too.


 



			
				Ponytail said:
			
		

> I decided to ride the Harley down to save a little gas money, so no golf clubs. Went to the t-ball game, and made a return trip to Philly right after for a family engagement party Saturday evening.. Then drove back to MD Sunday morn to get some stuff done on the house, then back to Philly. *whew* I'm beat.


 
This my friends is dedication!

Good on ya mates!


----------



## Larry Gude

*Bad news boys...*

...I finally made it out for the first time this year and shot 83; 41, 43, Musket Ridge, whites, with a couple of dumb doubles. The Zen is just there, don't think, swing, putt. 

All y'all getting yer azzes kicked later this summer.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Ps...*

...thank you father in law; it works. It just works.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Pps...*

...who wants to play Saturday AM down there? 

I'm in. Cyprus???


----------



## otter

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...who wants to play Saturday AM down there?
> 
> I'm in. Cyprus???




Cyprus??


----------



## kom526

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> shot 83; 41, 43,


----------



## Ken King

kom526 said:
			
		

>


 Larry played three rounds of 9.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Sorry...*



			
				otter said:
			
		

> Cyprus??





...Cedar.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Damn...*



			
				Ken King said:
			
		

> Larry played three rounds of 9.



...41, 42 = 83


----------



## Ponytail

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...41, 42 = 83



Your scores are improving everytime you tell the story.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Give me...*



			
				Ponytail said:
			
		

> Your scores are improving everytime you tell the story.




...the rest of the day; I'll be leading the US Open!

"Yeah, and then I said to Tiger 'you're away'..."


----------



## Ponytail

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...the rest of the day; I'll be leading the US Open!
> 
> "Yeah, and then I said to Tiger 'you're away'..."


----------



## willie

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Your scores are improving everytime you tell the story.


...


----------



## Ponytail

willie said:
			
		

> ...



Out of Karma for you.  But


----------



## Nupe2

otter said:
			
		

> Got a tee time for tomorrow AM(Chesapeake Hills)..Need 2 to join Larry and I...PM me if interested.



Play well guys...it's raining down here in Charleston (hadn't rained in weeks :shrug .


----------



## kom526

I had a finger get in the way of a self tapping screw tonight.Luckily my knuckle stopped it before it could do any real damage. 

May all your balls find the short grass.


----------



## Larry Gude

*I bailed on otter...*

...had an indescribably infuriating technological issue back at the shop. Left SOMD at 5:30 so, here I sit. A bad UPS. 

Damn it.


----------



## cattitude

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...had an indescribably infuriating technological issue back at the shop. Left SOMD at 5:30 so, here I sit. A bad UPS.
> 
> Damn it.



You coming back down?


----------



## Larry Gude

*No...*



			
				cattitude said:
			
		

> You coming back down?




...I would have to be back up here noon tomorrow so, to come back down today, party AGAIN tonight, I'd need a weekend to recover from my weekend.


----------



## cattitude

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...I would have to be back up here noon tomorrow so, to come back down today, party AGAIN tonight, I'd need a weekend to recover from my weekend.





I was gonna offer up for Father's Day morning golf.


----------



## kom526

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...I would have to be back up here noon tomorrow so, to come back down today, party AGAIN tonight, I'd need a weekend to recover from my weekend.


But you're one of the bosses, right?


----------



## Larry Gude

*Yep...*



			
				kom526 said:
			
		

> But you're one of the bosses, right?




...which means when things go wrong, I fix. My #2 is one of the hardest working people you'll ever meet. Diligent, does what needs to be done and is never going to be a computer person.


----------



## kom526

So I'm looking around the internet for a TaylorMade R580 XD 3 wood to compliment my driver and of course I'm all over ebay checking things out. Well I find not 1 but 2 of them, brand new still in the plastic wrap, stiff shaft, head cover yada yada. I put them both on my watch list, I'm getting a new 3 wood.*don'ttellthewife* Well the bidding gets hot and heavy and I'm lurking waiting to snipe at the person who thinks he can out snipe me. But wait, there are people out there with more money than brains. The bidding closes on the 1st one at $135.00 + $19.00 shipping for a grand total of $154.00. The last time I checked on the 2nd one it was at $125 + $19 for shipping. Needless to say I'm not watching that one anymore either. I may play golf in the middle of the afternoon in the dead of summer but I'm not that silly.


What are these people thinking? You can get a new R5 for a buck and a half at Dick's, hell, for 180 a brand new R7 (moveable weight) 3 wood can find a home in your bag, or until it gets wrapped around a tree, or a golf cart or (insert immovable object here). I'm beginning to see why people who don't golf make fun of those who do, or in my case try. If you'll excuse me now I'm off to see about a putter.

Who's up for next Sunday?


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:
			
		

> So I'm looking around the internet for a TaylorMade R580 XD 3 wood to compliment my driver and of course I'm all over ebay checking things out. Well I find not 1 but 2 of them, brand new still in the plastic wrap, stiff shaft, head cover yada yada. I put them both on my watch list, I'm getting a new 3 wood.*don'ttellthewife* Well the bidding gets hot and heavy and I'm lurking waiting to snipe at the person who thinks he can out snipe me. But wait, there are people out there with more money than brains. The bidding closes on the 1st one at $135.00 + $19.00 shipping for a grand total of $154.00. The last time I checked on the 2nd one it was at $125 + $19 for shipping. Needless to say I'm not watching that one anymore either. I may play golf in the middle of the afternoon in the dead of summer but I'm not that silly.
> 
> 
> What are these people thinking? You can get a new R5 for a buck and a half at Dick's, hell, for 180 a brand new R7 (moveable weight) 3 wood can find a home in your bag, or until it gets wrapped around a tree, or a golf cart or (insert immovable object here). I'm beginning to see why people who don't golf make fun of those who do, or in my case try. If you'll excuse me now I'm off to see about a putter.
> 
> Who's up for next Sunday?



You've just describe the "golf ho" syndrome.  You should check out the various golf forums on line...there's a lot of them out there!  
Keep me posted on a time for next Sunday.  I'm heading down to Va Beach next Friday to play golf and do some fishing.  I'm coming back on Sunday morning so if you play some time in the early afternoon I might be able to make it.

Happy Fathers Day to all the SOMD Hackers! (and non-hackers too)


----------



## Agee

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Happy Fathers Day to all the SOMD Hackers! (and non-hackers too)


 
Abosultey  

Hope all the Dads and Grandads had a great day!


----------



## Ponytail

kom526 said:
			
		

> ...
> Who's up for next Sunday?



Sunday works for me.  I'll try to get out and hit a couple of buckets this week.  I have a kids birthday party that I have to be at on Saturday...where motorcycle rides have been promised  .  Only for the birthday kid and his sisters though.  The rest of the neighborhood is SOL.


----------



## Nupe2

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Sunday works for me.  I'll try to get out and hit a couple of buckets this week.  I have a kids birthday party that I have to be at on Saturday...where motorcycle rides have been promised  .  Only for the birthday kid and his sisters though.  The rest of the neighborhood is SOL.



  Hope I can join you folks!


----------



## kom526

I broke out my video analysis of my "swing" (for lack of a better word) and decided that the theory I had the other day @ the Shores was correct. I was slowly starting to screw up my stance @ address. When I started to tinker with it during my last 9 (bad idea I know) I was creaming the ball and it even had a little draw on it. A lousy 2nd shot on 6 (par 5) kept me from being on in 2, (It was still in the air as it passed the big azzed oak on the right side). After my drive on 7, I was 120 out (bogey, 3 putt )and on 9 I had a monster drive, ended up on the right side, even with the parking area for the carts. Ended up with a par because I'll be damned if I'm leaving a birdie putt short.

After reviewing my card and the 1/2 round I know now that I have to work on the flat stick and get a little more consistent with 3-6 irons. My driver is coming around nicely now that I am playing more often. Hopefully I won't be the whipping boy the next time a group of us go out.


----------



## Agee

kom526 said:
			
		

> I broke out my video analysis of my "swing" (for lack of a better word) and decided that the theory I had the other day @ the Shores was correct. I was slowly starting to screw up my stance @ address. When I started to tinker with it during my last 9 (bad idea I know) I was creaming the ball and it even had a little draw on it. A lousy 2nd shot on 6 (par 5) kept me from being on in 2, (It was still in the air as it passed the big azzed oak on the right side). After my drive on 7, I was 120 out (bogey, 3 putt )and on 9 I had a monster drive, ended up on the right side, even with the parking area for the carts. Ended up with a par because I'll be damned if I'm leaving a birdie putt short.
> 
> After reviewing my card and the 1/2 round I know now that I have to work on the flat stick and get a little more consistent with 3-6 irons. My driver is coming around nicely now that I am playing more often. Hopefully I won't be the whipping boy the next time a group of us go out.


 
woooooo, a "video analysis", golf  
Good on ya  Speaking of being a whipping boy. What are the plans for this weekend?


----------



## Softballkid

Anyone played Renditions ?? Pros & Cons...(besides price as a con :lol)


----------



## otter

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Anyone played Renditions ?? Pros & Cons...(besides price as a con :lol)



Fantastic course..if you've watched much golf on TV, you will be familiar with each of the holes..Pricey and tough..but very nice.


----------



## otter

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Speaking of being a whipping boy. What are the plans for this weekend?



Tough time of year for me..too many family functions, grad parties and stuff. Don't think I can break away this weekend, wish I could cuz I stunk the joint up last weekend.


----------



## Agee

otter said:
			
		

> Tough time of year for me..too many family functions, grad parties and stuff. Don't think I can break away this weekend, wish I could cuz I stunk the joint up last weekend.


 
Get that family stuff out of the way!!! Didn't you guys play at Chesapeake? What kind of shape was it in?

You, stinking-up the joint, now that's rare!


----------



## otter

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Get that family stuff out of the way!!! Didn't you guys play at Chesapeake? What kind of shape was it in?
> 
> You, stinking-up the joint, now that's rare!



Played at Chesapeake with DoWhat...Larry had an emergency at the greenhouses and had to go back to Fredneck early Saturday morning. Chesapeake was in better shape than I've seen in the last few years..Greens were a little slow but saw nary a weed on them. Think popping a beer at 745am had a bit to do with my scoring..


----------



## Agee

otter said:
			
		

> Played at Chesapeake with DoWhat...Larry had an emergency at the greenhouses and had to go back to Fredneck early Saturday morning. Chesapeake was in better shape than I've seen in the last few years..Greens were a little slow but saw nary a weed on them. Think popping a beer at 745am had a bit to do with my scoring..


 
 
Breakfast of Champions!


----------



## Softballkid

otter said:
			
		

> Fantastic course..if you've watched much golf on TV, you will be familiar with each of the holes..Pricey and tough..but very nice.


 
Good deal... I got a gift card to play there for Fathers Day....

So shoulda dozen balls be enough, or should I bring 2


----------



## Ponytail

otter said:
			
		

> Played at Chesapeake with DoWhat...Larry had an emergency at the greenhouses and had to go back to Fredneck early Saturday morning. Chesapeake was in better shape than I've seen in the last few years..Greens were a little slow but saw nary a weed on them. Think popping a beer at 745am had a bit to do with my scoring..




You were spotted.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Nope...*



			
				Ponytail said:
			
		

> You were spotted.



...that ain't him. You can always tell an otter by his brand.


----------



## Ponytail

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...that ain't him. You can always tell an otter by his brand.



He didn't think anyone was looking, and it was free.  :shrug:


----------



## otter

Ponytail said:
			
		

> He didn't think anyone was looking, and it was free.  :shrug:



Thats scary, you know me too well.


----------



## kom526

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Good deal... I got a gift card to play there for Fathers Day....


Sweet! So when are you going and where are we all meeting?


----------



## DoWhat

otter said:
			
		

> Think popping a beer at 745am had a bit to do with my scoring..


It was my fault.
By the way, what was my score?
Low 80's?


----------



## kom526

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Hope I can join you folks!


I'm out...we have a prior committment for early Sunday afternoon. We'll be at Vera's watching a friend's band play there.:ratherbegolfing:


----------



## otter

DoWhat said:
			
		

> It was my fault.
> By the way, what was my score?
> Low 80's?



It was 78 or 79, I took off that penalty stroke I assessed you for moving your ball. I checked the rules, it was ground under repair as you said.


----------



## willie

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Anyone played Renditions ?? Pros & Cons...(besides price as a con :lol)


Last October it was $53.90 for an old person with a cart.  Great course! Surprisingly, not crowded.


----------



## DoWhat

otter said:
			
		

> It was 78 or 79, I took off that penalty stroke I assessed you for moving your ball. I checked the rules, it was ground under repair as you said.


See, I tried to tell you that. Buuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttttt Nooooooooooo, you had to have your little rant about the rules of golf.

78? Damn it. I shoulda had another beer.


----------



## Nupe2

Anybody up for playing this Saturday?


----------



## julz20684

otter said:
			
		

> Played at Chesapeake with DoWhat...Larry had an emergency at the greenhouses and had to go back to Fredneck early Saturday morning. Chesapeake was in better shape than I've seen in the last few years..Greens were a little slow but saw nary a weed on them. Think popping a beer at 745am had a bit to do with my scoring..



Just what exactly constitutes a greenhouse emergency


----------



## Agee

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Anybody up for playing this Saturday?


 
Love to, but having a medical procedure that's going to keep me from any strenuos actvity for a bit.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Love to, but having a medical procedure that's going to keep me from any strenuos actvity for a bit.


Alllllll, you are going to do "legs of love" donation for Vince, aren'tchu...


----------



## Agee

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Just what exactly constitutes a greenhouse emergency


 
Rumor has it; the Zina's were attacking the pansies! :shrug:


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Alllllll, you are going to do "legs of love" donation for Vince, aren'tchu...


 
I've got enough to spare


----------



## julz20684

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Rumor has it; the Zina's were attacking the pansies! :shrug:


----------



## Nupe2

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Love to, but having a medical procedure that's going to keep me from any strenuous activity for a bit.



Hell Man, golf ain't strenuous!


----------



## Agee

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Hell Man, golf ain't strenuous!


 
Hah, my massive torque generating swing could pop my stiches...


----------



## kom526

Who has a tee time and needs a 4th for Wednesday?


----------



## Pete

Otter will be holding a golf school and ass whoopin clinic 11:24 on the base course tomorrow.  There are 2 spots left, if you dare.  He said everyone was scared and no one would reply but I told him I would post it anyway.


----------



## otter

Pete said:
			
		

> Otter will be holding a golf school and ass whoopin clinic 11:24 on the base course tomorrow.  There are 2 spots left, if you dare.  He said everyone was scared and no one would reply but I told him I would post it anyway.




 Yeah, right..


----------



## Pete

otter said:
			
		

> Yeah, right..


:shrug:


----------



## kom526

Highlights, low lights??

I had a rough one today I left at least 4 par putts short (12" or less) a greenside bunker on 12 handed me my azz in 3 easy strokes, a bad chip cost me a birdie on 6. Another triple digit debacle @ the Shores.


----------



## otter

kom526 said:
			
		

> Highlights, low lights??
> 
> I had a rough one today I left at least 4 par putts short (12" or less) a greenside bunker on 12 handed me my azz in 3 easy strokes, a bad chip cost me a birdie on 6. Another triple digit debacle @ the Shores.



We both played well in spurts..I was one over after 3 holes, parred the first two..Pete ran a string of 3 or 4 pars in a row..Amazing that we play 3 or 4 holes great then totally hose up the next 2 or 3 with shots that look like you don't know what the hell you are doing.

Need a date for the SOMD Open..and a head count..If enough people want to play, could do 2 man teams, playing best ball or captains choice..Figure we could set up T-times in advance at Wicomico or Chesapeake if we had a decent idea of when we are going to play. Chesapeake probably wouldn't be a problem getting t-times but Wicomico could be unless we do it way in advance.


----------



## cattitude

otter said:
			
		

> Need a date for the SOMD Open..and a head count..If enough people want to play, could do 2 PERSON teams, playing best ball or captains choice..Figure we could set up T-times in advance at Wicomico or Chesapeake if we had a decent idea of when we are going to play. Chesapeake probably wouldn't be a problem getting t-times but Wicomico could be unless we do it way in advance.


----------



## Pete

otter said:
			
		

> We both played well in spurts..I was one over after 3 holes, parred the first two..Pete ran a string of 3 or 4 pars in a row..Amazing that we play 3 or 4 holes great then totally hose up the next 2 or 3 with shots that look like you don't know what the hell you are doing.
> 
> Need a date for the SOMD Open..and a head count..If enough people want to play, could do 2 man teams, playing best ball or captains choice..Figure we could set up T-times in advance at Wicomico or Chesapeake if we had a decent idea of when we are going to play. Chesapeake probably wouldn't be a problem getting t-times but Wicomico could be unless we do it way in advance.




14 or 15 I can't remember, eats my lunch everytime.  No sand, no trees, no water, just straight out, turn to the right, straight in hole and I never play it well.  Hit a monster drive, club a 3 iron in the rough, then chunk a 9 iron, then take a pitching wedge from 90 yards and fly over, then back on way passed the hole and 3 put.


----------



## DoWhat

cattitude said:
			
		

>


I don't think he wants you on his team.


----------



## kom526

#6 @ the shores is going to be my eagle biatch this year. I put my 2nd shot pin high BUT just to left of the green (6-7 yds) 2 bad shots left me with a 5 (par) instead of at least a 4. I did end up with 4 pars for the day but penalty strokes are still killing me.

I'm definitely in for the open as long as it isn't during the 1st full week in August. I'll be in MB from the 3rd-12th, hopefully getting rid of a few bad habits through total golf immersion.:herculesherculeshercules: (Nupe and the gang know what I'm talking about.  )


----------



## Agee

otter said:
			
		

> We both played well in spurts..I was one over after 3 holes, parred the first two..Pete ran a string of 3 or 4 pars in a row..Amazing that we play 3 or 4 holes great then totally hose up the next 2 or 3 with shots that look like you don't know what the hell you are doing.
> 
> Need a date for the SOMD Open..and a head count..If enough people want to play, could do 2 man teams, playing best ball or captains choice..Figure we could set up T-times in advance at Wicomico or Chesapeake if we had a decent idea of when we are going to play. Chesapeake probably wouldn't be a problem getting t-times but Wicomico could be unless we do it way in advance.


 
Pick-Me! Regardless of Venue...

Playing with the SOMD Peeps, is always a pleasure!


----------



## Nupe2

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Pick-Me! Regardless of Venue...
> 
> Playing with the SOMD Peeps, is always a pleasure!



  I'll be in MB area third week in August but should be available most any other times. (not July 21st though....another family reunion   )


----------



## kom526

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I'll be in MB area third week in August but should be available most any other times. (not July 21st though....another family reunion   )


What? You couldn't find a week with higher temperature potentials?  


OBTW, SOMEbody went and got himself a new 3 wood.I think "he" is going to get a new mallet putter next...


----------



## kom526

kom526 said:
			
		

> I think "he" is going to get a new mallet putter next...


Odyssey XG Hot #7 for $86.00 off ebay, stand by for details...:wifesgonnachokeme:


----------



## kom526

Who wants to play 18 Sat @ either Wicomico or BB? I'm free after 12 pm.


----------



## Agee

kom526 said:
			
		

> Who wants to play 18 Sat @ either Wicomico or BB? I'm free after 12 pm.


 
I'm in, let me know about the details.


----------



## kom526

I'm leaning more towards BB because I think they are doing a little better job of keeping the course green. According to my FIL it is in "fantastic shape".


----------



## Nupe2

Put me down for a "mebbe."  I'm still fighting this cold and have a dinner at 7:00 so...  The good news is that I haven't played in a while so I'll either suck (and become fodder for side bets) or I'll forget that I can't play and have the round of my life!


----------



## Agee

kom526 said:
			
		

> I'm leaning more towards BB because I think they are doing a little better job of keeping the course green. According to my FIL it is in "fantastic shape".


 
BB is fine, the closer to 12:00 pm the better, any chance of something earlier?


----------



## kom526

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Put me down for a "mebbe."  I'm still fighting this cold and have a dinner at 7:00 so...  The good news is that I haven't played in a while so I'll either suck (and become fodder for side bets) or I'll forget that I can't play and have the round of my life!


I thought you had a family reunion on the 21st?

Since Air needs an early round, wanna hit the Shores? I can't get a tee time earlier than 1 pm @ Breton Bay. (me non member) I'll call on Thursday to see what I can get. 11 ish ok?

If we can get an idea of where the wise and all knowing Otter is planning this year's open maybe we should get a practice round in there.


----------



## Agee

kom526 said:
			
		

> I thought you had a family reunion on the 21st?
> 
> Since Air needs an early round, wanna hit the Shores? I can't get a tee time earlier than 1 pm @ Breton Bay. (me non member) I'll call on Thursday to see what I can get. 11 ish ok?
> 
> If we can get an idea of where the wise and all knowing Otter is planning this year's open maybe we should get a practice round in there.


 
Sorry guys I'm going have to bail on Saturday, some sailing activities centered around the Screwpile reggata came up. Plus my 5 and 7 iron are in the shop for repairs, thought they would have been ready by now.

Bummer!


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:
			
		

> I thought you had a family reunion on the 21st?
> 
> Since Air needs an early round, wanna hit the Shores? I can't get a tee time earlier than 1 pm @ Breton Bay. (me non member) I'll call on Thursday to see what I can get. 11 ish ok?
> 
> If we can get an idea of where the wise and all knowing Otter is planning this year's open maybe we should get a practice round in there.



The reunion is local.  I may be able to get away for a round if we play early.


----------



## kom526

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> The reunion is local.  I may be able to get away for a round if we play early.


Sorry to hear that Air, but supposedly the weather is going to be great and if you can't be on golf course you might as well be on the water.

Nupe, how early? Pete may get to come out too, he's gonna get back to me today or this evening. I'll call Wicomico around noon and make a 10-10:30 tee time.


----------



## kom526

I finally made contact with the seller of my nused putter. She decided to change her ISP this week and had no access to the www. Evidently she is switching to cable internet b/c the installer told her that her old comp would not work with her new service. So until she gets a new comp she is SOL as an ebayer. She could have at least taken JPC's cue and gone to the library to access her yahoo mail.

She is shipping it out Friday (so she says):fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pete

kom526 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Air, but supposedly the weather is going to be great and if you can't be on golf course you might as well be on the water.
> 
> Nupe, how early? Pete may get to come out too, he's gonna get back to me today or this evening. I'll call Wicomico around noon and make a 10-10:30 tee time.


I have to check one thing and can let you know tomorrow


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Air, but supposedly the weather is going to be great and if you can't be on golf course you might as well be on the water.
> 
> Nupe, how early? Pete may get to come out too, he's gonna get back to me today or this evening. I'll call Wicomico around noon and make a 10-10:30 tee time.



Unfortunately, I'm still a maybe.  Go ahead and make the tee time and I'll check back before I leave work today.  We lost power in the storm last night and it was still out when I left this morning (shaving and bathing with cold water is fun! ).  

I'll get in touch with you to confirm.


----------



## kom526

1008 @ Wicomico Shores. They had a cancellation this a.m. and guess who was Johnny on the spot.


----------



## Pete

kom526 said:
			
		

> 1008 @ Wicomico Shores. They had a cancellation this a.m. and guess who was Johnny on the spot.


I'm in, see you about 9:30


----------



## kom526

I thought I had to bail too, indeed the outlook was very bleak BUT someone else's plans fell through and it's on like Donkey Kong. We have Nupe as a maybe, Pete and myself, anyone else wanna join in?


----------



## otter

If you don't have a 4th, I will be there.


----------



## kom526

Come on down my good sir! Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Agee

*so...*

Who's golf game reigned supreme?


----------



## Pete

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Who's golf game reigned supreme?




Actually "reigned supreme" is misleading.  I just sucked a teeeeny weeeny bit less.


----------



## kom526

I had no idea where it was going 1/2 the time but I know it was a long ways off...(from the tee and the green).


----------



## kom526

kom526 said:
			
		

> I finally made contact with the seller of my nused putter. She decided to change her ISP this week and had no access to the www. Evidently she is switching to cable internet b/c the installer told her that her old comp would not work with her new service. So until she gets a new comp she is SOL as an ebayer. She could have at least taken JPC's cue and gone to the library to access her yahoo mail.
> 
> She is shipping it out Friday (so she says):fingerscrossed:


She lied...  Supposedly shipped out Priority Mail on the 31st but she can't find the receipt with the tracking number.OBTW it's too late...she already bred.


----------



## willie

kom526 said:
			
		

> She lied...  Supposedly shipped out Priority Mail on the 31st but she can't find the receipt with the tracking number.OBTW it's too late...she already bred.


Is the sellers name "Gale"?


----------



## Agee

*2007 SOMD Open...*

Bump!

Is this going to happen?


----------



## otter

Wasn't much interest and it was hard getting a day when everyone was around..maybe we'll shoot for sometime in September. :shrug:


----------



## Agee

otter said:
			
		

> Wasn't much interest and it was hard getting a day when everyone was around..maybe we'll shoot for sometime in September. :shrug:


 
That'll work, okay hackers lets do this! Weekend after Labor Day?


----------



## otter

Airgasm said:
			
		

> That'll work, okay hackers lets do this! Weekend after Labor Day?



Will be in Richmond...I'm open for this Monday..Labor Day


----------



## Agee

otter said:
			
		

> Will be in Richmond...I'm open for this Monday..Labor Day


 
I'll be in Annapolis (Labor Day)...



			
				otter said:
			
		

> it was hard getting a day when everyone was around..


 
point taken!


----------



## kom526

I'm good for Labor Day but I'm booked for almost every Saturday through the 27th of October. (Lighthouse build) The weekend of the Sep 7-9 is a no go due to my class reunion weekend. :shrug:


----------



## Nupe2

I'm willing to give it a shot for Labor Day...


----------



## Nupe2

Airgasm said:
			
		

> That'll work, okay hackers lets do this! Weekend after Labor Day?



The weekend after Labor Day would be good.  I have an annual "competition" the following week with the guy who got me started in the heart wrenching "sport."  I definitely need the practice....


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:
			
		

> I'm good for Labor Day but I'm booked for almost every Saturday through the 27th of October. (Lighthouse build) The weekend of the Sep 7-9 is a no go due to my class reunion weekend. :shrug:



Need you to confirm that you can play at Chesapeake Hills on Labor Day with Otter.  We can ride over together if you want.  Let us know.


----------



## kom526

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Need you to confirm that you can play at Chesapeake Hills on Labor Day with Otter.  We can ride over together if you want.  Let us know.


I can give you an answer by Thursday.


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:
			
		

> I can give you an answer by Thursday.



Sounds good.


----------



## otter

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Sounds good.



Pete's in..


----------



## kom526

Just give me a time, I'm in.


----------



## otter

Y'all okay with around 9 to 10am?


----------



## Nupe2

otter said:
			
		

> Y'all okay with around 9 to 10am?




Works for me!


----------



## Pete

Yes, whoopins don't have a time limit.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Sic 'em...*



			
				Pete said:
			
		

> Yes, whoopins don't have a time limit.




...Petey! Open up a can on 'em!


----------



## Pete

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...Petey! Open up a can on 'em!


After being unmercifully swept last year by the Ottman, I finally got a toe hold and am up on him 2-0 recently.  I have to make the most of a fleeting thing


----------



## otter

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...Petey! Open up a can on 'em!



Petey is going down, I kept it close and *let* him win most of the summer..My game is ready to hammer him badly.


----------



## Pete

otter said:
			
		

> Petey is going down, I kept it close and *let* him win most of the summer..My game is ready to hammer him badly.


No shiat!  I was holding back too.  The only "down" I will be doing is bending down to retrieve my ball from the cup after I make par, over and over.  I will give you nor none of your hacker pals a break Monday.  270 off the tee, greens in regulation and no more than 2 puts all day :grrrrr:


----------



## otter

Pete said:
			
		

> No shiat!  I was holding back too.  The only "down" I will be doing is bending down to retrieve my ball from the cup after I make par, over and over.  I will give you nor none of your hacker pals a break Monday.  270 off the tee, greens in regulation and no more than 2 puts all day :grrrrr:



 


9:37am Monday.


----------



## onebdzee

Geesh....you can feel the testosterone from a mile away


----------



## Pete

otter said:
			
		

> 9:37am Monday.


Hear that guys?  Golf college starts Monday at 9:37, bring a notebook and a crying towel.

XXOO
Professor Pete


----------



## Larry Gude

*Kick his azz...*



			
				otter said:
			
		

> 9:37am Monday.



...ott, like a rented caddy.


----------



## otter

Pete said:
			
		

> Hear that guys?  Golf college starts Monday at 9:37, bring a notebook and a crying towel.
> 
> XXOO
> Professor Pete



Make sure you bring extra clubs, perfesser, I'm not gonna calm you down after your chili dips this round.


----------



## cattitude

Pete said:
			
		

> Hear that guys?  Golf college starts Monday at 9:37, bring a notebook and a crying towel.
> 
> XXOO
> Professor Pete



You bringing extra clubs?


----------



## cattitude

Otter


----------



## otter




----------



## Nupe2

Pete said:
			
		

> Hear that guys?  Golf college starts Monday at 9:37, bring a notebook and a crying towel.
> 
> XXOO
> Professor Pete



I'm bringing a needle...so I can pop your dream balloon! 

Signed,

SOMD Hacker (proud to be!)


----------



## Pete

cattitude said:
			
		

> You bringing extra clubs?


Good idea, have Ott bring your set too in case I need them.  Please get the cobwebs and dust off them first.  TIA


----------



## Pete

otter said:
			
		

> Make sure you bring extra clubs, perfesser, I'm not gonna calm you down after your chili dips this round.


It was an act to lul you into a false sense of security.


----------



## Pete

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I'm bringing a needle...so I can pop your dream balloon!
> 
> Signed,
> 
> SOMD Hacker (proud to be!)


It's kevlar HA!


----------



## Pete

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...ott, like a rented caddy.


Will you pick a side and stay there?


----------



## Larry Gude

*I did...*



			
				Pete said:
			
		

> Will you pick a side and stay there?




...I'm on my side. 

Once the dust clears and the knuckles are broken and swollen, equipment shot to pieces, soft spikes bloodied and some missing, balls creased with smiles, pencils and erasers wore out, I step in and wipe everybody out.


----------



## Pete

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...I'm on my side.
> 
> Once the dust clears and the knuckles are broken and swollen, equipment shot to pieces, soft spikes bloodied and some missing, balls creased with smiles, pencils and erasers wore out, I step in and wipe everybody out.


Uh huh Mr. "Third place out of three on your home course"


----------



## otter

Pete said:
			
		

> Uh huh Mr. "Third place out of three on your home course"



Very pretty obvious he backed off on back 9 to appear to be the perfect host tho I believe it was a set-up for the future.


----------



## Pete

otter said:
			
		

> Very pretty obvious he backed off on back 9 to appear to be the perfect host tho I believe it was a set-up for the future.


If I keep it up you think I can make him mad enough to come down?


----------



## otter

Pete said:
			
		

> If I keep it up you think I can make him mad enough to come down?



Doubtful that Colonel Sanders would leave the comfort of his hillbilly adode to come down here to get has azz handed to him.


----------



## cattitude

I don't know why he won't come down.  He's got the perfect excuse if he plays horribly.  He had a major accident...injured his leg.  Heck, he even has pictures on here to prove how traumatic the injury was.  He'd be lucky to even walk to the greens for his shots.


----------



## Pete

otter said:
			
		

> Doubtful that Colonel Sanders would leave the comfort of his hillbilly adode to come down here to get has azz handed to him.


He is probably scared we will make fun of his hat.


----------



## Pete

cattitude said:
			
		

> I don't know why he won't come down.  He's got the perfect excuse if he plays horribly.  He had a major accident...injured his leg.  Heck, he even has pictures on here to prove how traumatic the injury was.  He'd be lucky to even walk to the greens for his shots.


Too much time to heal.  He would have to stage an accident no earlier than Saturday.


----------



## Larry Gude

*It's nice...*



			
				otter said:
			
		

> Very pretty obvious he backed off on back 9 to appear to be the perfect host tho I believe it was a set-up for the future.




...that you noticed.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Well...*



			
				cattitude said:
			
		

> I don't know why he won't come down.  He's got the perfect excuse if he plays horribly.  He had a major accident...injured his leg.  Heck, he even has pictures on here to prove how traumatic the injury was.  He'd be lucky to even walk to the greens for his shots.




...as it happens, I am bravely convalescing and doing excruciating rehab, 12 oz at a time. In the mean time, I'll see if I can get a picture up of my brand new, personal, private, ultra exclusive pitching area; 3 full acres of freshly and lowly mowed grass up here at Hillybilly Acres Country Club, Car Parts and Beanie Babies in which to hone my already elegant short game and chili dipping skills. 

Just remember fellas, jealousy is unbecoming.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Hill Billy Acres...*

...where the other half plays. 

We have #1, a straightaway par 4, 120 yards (birdie hole)
#2 straight up hill par 4, 110 (birdie hole)
A typical fairway at HBA
The famous Wall Hole at HBA


----------



## Larry Gude

*Then we have...*

...our 'worm cam' and the begining of the world famous Moonshine Corner, the toughest par 2's you'll ever see.


----------



## Pete

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...where the other half plays.
> 
> We have #1, a straightaway *par 4, 120 yards * (birdie hole)
> #2 straight up hill *par 4, 110 * (birdie hole)
> A typical fairway at HBA
> The famous Wall Hole at HBA


Good to see you are challenging yourself


----------



## cattitude

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...our 'worm cam' and the begining of the world famous Moonshine Corner, the toughest par 2's you'll ever see.



It is so beautiful there.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> It is so beautiful there.


 
 

sweet digs!


----------



## kom526

Pete said:
			
		

> 270 off the tee


I wouldn't be bragging about that weak azzed distance.


----------



## Pete

kom526 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be bragging about that weak azzed distance.


I would rather go 270 off the tee and land in the fairway than 300 behind a root in a wet sandy lie 40 yards into the woods.


----------



## kom526

Pete said:
			
		

> I would rather go 270 off the tee and land in the fairway than 300 behind a root in a wet sandy lie 40 yards into the woods.


There is no challenge in the fairway. Besides, it's how I work on my "shot-making" skills.:tryingtokeepastraightface:


----------



## Larry Gude

*It's not...*



			
				Pete said:
			
		

> Good to see you are challenging yourself




...how, it's how many.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Also...*

...we are a a full facilities facility. 

On course Mens room;


----------



## Larry Gude

*And we are gender friendly...*

...the ladies loo;


----------



## Nupe2

I am sitting in my office with tears in my eyes....you boys are insane!   

Air...


----------



## Pete

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I am sitting in my office with tears in my eyes....you boys are insane!
> 
> Air...


Get used to that feeling because Monday is going to be tearfull for you. HA!


----------



## Agee

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I am sitting in my office with tears in my eyes....you boys are insane!
> 
> Air...


 
 hate to miss the first annual Labor day hacker fest!


----------



## Nupe2

Pete said:
			
		

> Get used to that feeling because Monday is going to be tearfull for you. HA!



I'll bring my extra large crying towel.....for you!   :hopingPetedoesntreallyhit270yarddrives:


----------



## kom526

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> :hopingPetedoesntreallyhit270yarddrives:


Only downhill, with healthy breeze at his back, and a little cart path mixed in.


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:
			
		

> Only downhill, with healthy breeze at his back, and a little cart path mixed in.



ok....*WE* should be able to hang!


----------



## Larry Gude

*He can hit it...*



			
				Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I'll bring my extra large crying towel.....for you!   :hopingPetedoesntreallyhit270yarddrives:




...that far, fairly common.


----------



## Nupe2

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...that far, fairly common.



 :driveforshowputtfordough:


----------



## otter

*Fyi*

PF Walmart has MaxFli Max Distance 18 packs of golf balls mislabeled...$2.35 a box...


----------



## Pete

otter said:
			
		

> PF Walmart has MaxFli Max Distance 18 packs of golf balls mislabeled...$2.35 a box...


Did you get me 5 boxes?


----------



## kom526

Pete said:
			
		

> Did you get me 5 boxes?


You're going to need a lot more than a "max distance" ball come Monday.
kom526 Ph.D iledhigheranddeeper:


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:
			
		

> You're going to need a lot more than a "max distance" ball come Monday.
> kom526 Ph.D iledhigheranddeeper:




 ickingupclubsandheadingouttorange:  This is going to be fun!


----------



## kom526

Hit a few for me...oh wait I have a waterfront practice net and plenty of cold beer.:nebbermind:


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:
			
		

> Hit a few for me...oh wait I have a waterfront practice net and plenty of cold beer.:nebbermind:



I hear you...went out to my backyard Par 3...got 5 dozen balls, a tall glass of ice tea and plenty of time so.... 

Yeah, I know the pic sucks...I guess I need to ante up to premium!


----------



## cattitude

*Good Luck Boys!*

Looks to be a beautiful day for golf.


----------



## onebdzee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Looks to be a beautiful day for golf.



I thought you were going to be the bikini beer girl this year?


----------



## cattitude

onebdzee said:
			
		

> I thought you were going to be the bikini beer girl this year?




Well, Boy said my butt was big so I threw the bikini away.


----------



## onebdzee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Well, Boy said my butt was big so I threw the bikini away.



I personally don't think so....but, considering his new "friends", my opinion could be a little off


----------



## cattitude

onebdzee said:
			
		

> I personally don't think so....but, considering his new "friends", my opinion could be a little off




  Not my boy.....Boy, as in Pete's Boy!.


----------



## onebdzee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Not my boy.....Boy, as in Pete's Boy!.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Huh...*



			
				cattitude said:
			
		

> Well, Boy said my butt was big so I threw the bikini away.




...I'd have thought you'd get rid of the butt and keep the bikini?   

:runningforthebombshelter:


----------



## Dye Tied

onebdzee said:
			
		

> I personally don't think so....but, considering his new "friends", my opinion could be a little off



Women usually take the "Big Butt" comment easier from gay guys


----------



## cattitude




----------



## Agee

*So,*

where's the scoop? Denny Cement in the house?


----------



## Pete

Airgasm said:
			
		

> where's the scoop? Denny Cement in the house?


Otter is the 2007 SOMD Invitational Winner.  I was smoking them until a pack of rabid Ground Hogs attacked me on #10.  One ground hog chewed off my left foot and another scratched my eye out and I had to finish standing on one foot half blind and Otter came from behind and won.  Nupe and Kom were admirable foe's but even half blind and one footed they came in 3rd and 4th. 

Despite Nupe being quite dapper, Kom won best dressed based on the hat.  

Kom won longest drive on #5 on his mulligan 2nd t-shot (300 yards) and also one shortest drive on #12 (aprox 12 inches).

Nupe won the "NASCAR Left Turn Award" for his t-shot on #12 that left his club and did an immediate 90 left turn into the pond.

First birdie award went to me.

Last birdie award went to me.

Only birdie award went to me.

Consistency award was a tie, went to the geezer for having no blow up holes and to Nupe for having the most blow up holes.

Wrong way award went to Kom for his approach shot ricocheting off a tree and rolling back past him on the cart path the opposite direction.

Entitlement award went to me for asking "is that putt a gimme" even if it was 25 feet.


----------



## cattitude

You didn't even mention the groupies.


----------



## Pete

cattitude said:
			
		

> You didn't even mention the groupies.


Because it's not about you.  This is about the men who girded up their loins on the field of battle.

But I do give props to Catt who let me borrow her Corvette to go get Boy and bring him back to dinner.


----------



## cattitude

Pete said:
			
		

> Because it's not about you.  This is about the men who girded up their loins on the field of battle.
> 
> But I do give props to Catt who let me borrow her Corvette to go get Boy and bring him back to dinner.



I was going to give you red karma but I see some lightweight already hit you.


----------



## Pete

cattitude said:
			
		

> I was going to give you red karma but I see some lightweight already hit you.


Oh yea, you are right.   I didn't notice.


----------



## kom526

You forgot "Best Dressed"


----------



## Pete

kom526 said:
			
		

> You forgot "Best Dressed"


It's there, look again.

You better thank your lucky stars that your driver is not 1/32nd of an inch smaller or you would have gotten the "Airgasm Wiff" award for missing the ball entirely


----------



## kom526

Pete said:
			
		

> It's there, look again.
> 
> You better thank your lucky stars that your driver is not 1/32nd of an inch smaller or you would have gotten the "Airgasm Wiff" award for missing the ball entirely


It was my 3 wood :sticktothefacts:  
The hat is always a big hit.


----------



## Pete

kom526 said:
			
		

> It was my 3 wood :sticktothefacts:
> The hat is always a big hit.


A wiff is a wiff, 3 wood or 4 iron.


----------



## Agee

Golf on Friday. anyone?

Jonesing to get out there...


----------



## kom526

Gotta help set up for the Blessing of the Fleet.


----------



## Nupe2

Airgasm said:


> Golf on Friday. anyone?
> 
> Jonesing to get out there...



I'd love to but I played in a tournament today so it's back to work on Friday...


----------



## kom526

My buddies son is playing in the SMAC Championship today as Patuxent's #1 seed. Oh yeah, he's a freshman and has only been playing for about 2-3 years.


----------



## Agee

kom526 said:


> My buddies son is playing in the SMAC Championship today as Patuxent's #1 seed. Oh yeah, he's a freshman and has only been playing for about 2-3 years.


 
Good on him! Does he give lessons?


----------



## Softballkid

I shot a whopping 104 yesterday itiful:

But I think I may have figured out a big problem I have, which would be my Driver, I have an x-flex shaft, so I'm look into getting a new one...I would have been in the 90's if I would have left the driver at home...


----------



## Agee

I did a forum search on "Bad Drivers" and this thread came up :


----------



## Pete

Airgasm said:


> I did a forum search on "Bad Drivers" and this thread came up :



Kom?


----------



## bresamil

Airgasm said:


> I did a forum search on "Bad Drivers" and this thread came up :



Gotta love the English language.  One word has so many meanings.


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:


> I did a forum search on "Bad Drivers" and this thread came up :


----------



## Agee

Pete said:


> Kom?


 
I was thinking more along the lines of me, you, Kom, Nupe, Otter, Larry, et al


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:


>


 
You don't miss a beat do ya!


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:


> You don't miss a beat do ya!


----------



## Nupe2

Airgasm said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of me, you, Kom, Nupe, Otter, Larry, et al



You've got that right! 

signed,

Duck Hooker


----------



## kom526

Nupe2 said:


> You've got that right!
> 
> signed,
> 
> Duck Hooker



Hey stranger!


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:


> Hey stranger!



 Partner!  We need to get out again before it gets too cold.


----------



## Agee

Nupe2 said:


> Partner! We need to get out again before it gets too cold.


----------



## Nupe2

Airgasm said:


>



Anybody up to play this weekend?  The extended forecast shows temps in the 60s.


----------



## Agee

Nupe2 said:


> Anybody up to play this weekend? The extended forecast shows temps in the 60s.


 
Friday or Saturday would work!


----------



## Nupe2

Airgasm said:


> Friday or Saturday would work!



Saturday works for me.  Anybody else?


----------



## Agee

Nupe2 said:


> Saturday works for me. Anybody else?


 
:bump:


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:


> :bump:




As much as I would love to accept the invitation, I can't make it.


----------



## Nupe2

cattitude said:


> As much as I would love to accept the invitation, I can't make it.



  er, ah...Ott, Pete, PT, Kom?


----------



## cattitude

Nupe2 said:


> er, ah...Ott, Pete, PT, Kom?


----------



## Nupe2

cattitude said:


>



 You know you are ALWAYS welcomed!  It's just that those guys haven't even responded....pikers! 

This  is for you!


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:


> As much as I would love to accept the invitation, I can't make it.


 
That's a relief! As much as I'd love to see you, don't think I could stand another Catt azz whoppin!!! 



Nupe2 said:


> er, ah...Ott, Pete, PT, Kom?


 
Smooth...?


----------



## Agee

Nupe2 said:


> You know you are ALWAYS welcomed! It's just that those guys haven't even responded....pikers!
> 
> This  is for you!


 
PT's in Philly, so that's a non-starter.


----------



## cattitude

Nupe2 said:


> You know you are ALWAYS welcomed!  It's just that those guys haven't even responded....pikers!
> 
> This  is for you!





Well, Pete's son has a football game.  Ott will be with me..we have grandson's football game early in the morning and then Boy's game in the afternoon.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:


> Well, Pete's son has a football game. Ott will be with me..we have grandson's football game early in the morning and then Boy's game in the afternoon.


 
Hah!

Football is for sissy's! :duck&cover:


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:


> Hah!
> 
> Football is for sissy's! :duck&cover:



for sissy's what?


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:


> for sissy's what?


 
Oh snap, I thought I deleted that


----------



## kom526

Sick wife and wedding on Sat. Sorry guys....


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:


> Sick wife and wedding on Sat. Sorry guys....



The double whammy!  Hope your wife is feeling better.  Enjoy the wedding.


----------



## Nupe2

*Air pulls out 2 shot victory over the Nupe!*

In a well-played (for SOMD Hackers) match at Breton Bay, Airgasm, representing southern St. Mary's county defeated Nupe, representing northern St. Mary's county.  Both players battled the wind and some tricky leaf placement throughout the match.  Both struggled with consistency with Airgasm taking a one shot lead onto the back nine.  

As the wind died down, the excuses dwindled as well.  The Hackers found other obstacles to greatness in the sun and some unusual tee box placements but managed a par or two.  Despite problems with the sun - "who put that there?", the weather was fine after the wind died down but both players continued to struggle.  A few balls were also lost in the leaves but such is life in the fall.  The lead changed hands several times with Airgasm finishing the back nine one stroke ahead of Nupe for the final two stroke margin of victory.

The fun resumed at the nineteenth hole where both players enjoyed a few adult beverages while cheering on Navy to an upset 3 OT victory over Notre Dame.  After settling up with "Aunt Lulu," the bar tendress (size 1 or 0), both players headed for the exit although "Air" was last seen heading toward the head. We hope and pray for his safe return...

All in all a good day for two good guys (if I must say so myself).  With winter fast approaching and Eastern Standard Time on the horizon, it is almost time to put up the clubs, to begin (continue?) dreaming of breaking 90, 80, etc. and dreaming up excuses for new golf booty (although the unfortunate incident on the par 3 -- 4 iron head there, ball somewhere else -- would seem to support the purchase of a new set of irons by Air).  

Thanks to Air for getting me out of leaf duty and to the rest of the SOMD Hackers....it ain't snowin' yet...give us a call; we'll play with you!


----------



## cattitude




----------



## otter

Nupe2 said:


> In a well-played (for SOMD Hackers) match at Breton Bay, Airgasm, representing southern St. Mary's county defeated Nupe, representing northern St. Mary's county.  Both players battled the wind and some tricky leaf placement throughout the match.  Both struggled with consistency with Airgasm taking a one shot lead onto the back nine.
> 
> As the wind died down, the excuses dwindled as well.  The Hackers found other obstacles to greatness in the sun and some unusual tee box placements but managed a par or two.  Despite problems with the sun - "who put that there?", the weather was fine after the wind died down but both players continued to struggle.  A few balls were also lost in the leaves but such is life in the fall.  The lead changed hands several times with Airgasm finishing the back nine one stroke ahead of Nupe for the final two stroke margin of victory.
> 
> The fun resumed at the nineteenth hole where both players enjoyed a few adult beverages while cheering on Navy to an upset 3 OT victory over Notre Dame.  After settling up with "Aunt Lulu," the bar tendress (size 1 or 0), both players headed for the exit although "Air" was last seen heading toward the head. We hope and pray for his safe return...
> 
> All in all a good day for two good guys (if I must say so myself).  With winter fast approaching and Eastern Standard Time on the horizon, it is almost time to put up the clubs, to begin (continue?) dreaming of breaking 90, 80, etc. and dreaming up excuses for new golf booty (although the unfortunate incident on the par 3 -- 4 iron head there, ball somewhere else -- would seem to support the purchase of a new set of irons by Air).
> 
> Thanks to Air for getting me out of leaf duty and to the rest of the SOMD Hackers....it ain't snowin' yet...give us a call; we'll play with you!



LMAO...great recap!! Wish I coulda played


----------



## Agee

Nupe2 said:


> In a well-played (for SOMD Hackers) match at Breton Bay, Airgasm, representing southern St. Mary's county defeated Nupe, representing northern St. Mary's county. Both players battled the wind and some tricky leaf placement throughout the match. Both struggled with consistency with Airgasm taking a one shot lead onto the back nine.
> 
> As the wind died down, the excuses dwindled as well. The Hackers found other obstacles to greatness in the sun and some unusual tee box placements but managed a par or two. Despite problems with the sun - "who put that there?", the weather was fine after the wind died down but both players continued to struggle. A few balls were also lost in the leaves but such is life in the fall. The lead changed hands several times with Airgasm finishing the back nine one stroke ahead of Nupe for the final two stroke margin of victory.
> 
> The fun resumed at the nineteenth hole where both players enjoyed a few adult beverages while cheering on Navy to an upset 3 OT victory over Notre Dame. After settling up with "Aunt Lulu," the bar tendress (size 1 or 0), both players headed for the exit although "Air" was last seen heading toward the head. We hope and pray for his safe return...
> 
> All in all a good day for two good guys (if I must say so myself). With winter fast approaching and Eastern Standard Time on the horizon, it is almost time to put up the clubs, to begin (continue?) dreaming of breaking 90, 80, etc. and dreaming up excuses for new golf booty (although the unfortunate incident on the par 3 -- 4 iron head there, ball somewhere else -- would seem to support the purchase of a new set of irons by Air).
> 
> Thanks to Air for getting me out of leaf duty and to the rest of the SOMD Hackers....it ain't snowin' yet...give us a call; we'll play with you!


 
:

Thank-You my friend! 

Aside from the hackness, a very enjoyable day! Bid Ole props to you and Lu-Lu...

Perhaps the SOMD hackers club can have one more round before Old Man Winter takes over


----------



## onebdzee

Airgasm said:


> :
> 
> Thank-You my friend!
> 
> Aside from the hackness, a very enjoyable day! Bid Ole props to you and Lu-Lu...
> 
> Perhaps the SOMD hackers club can have one more round before Old Man Winter takes over



You know....you could have at least gotten the shirt that he has for me and left it by the front door when you came to peek..................

uuuuuummmmmm.............dropped it off on your way to work tomorrow


----------



## Nupe2

I guess we'll have to "wait til next year" for the Hackers to get back together.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Nupe2

Maybe Next, next year!  Happy New Year Hackers!


----------



## DoWhat

Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nupe2

DoWhat said:


> Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's been a while....


----------



## Monello

Time to dust this thread off.  Any hackers out there want to try 1 more time before it gets too cold?


----------



## kom526

Monello said:


> Time to dust this thread off.  Any hackers out there want to try 1 more time before it gets too cold?



I'm in. Just have to check soccer and fundraiser schedules. Redskins bye week?


----------



## DoWhat

Monello said:


> Time to dust this thread off.  Any hackers out there want to try 1 more time before it gets too cold?



I would love to play again.

But I have the Tiger syndrome. 
MY BACK.


----------



## Nupe2

Hard to believe that it's been over 7 years! Maybe this year. I hope all are well!


----------



## kom526

Nupe2 said:


> Hard to believe that it's been over 7 years! Maybe this year. I hope all are well!



Only if you wear those new kicks of yours.


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:


> I would love to play again.
> 
> But I have the Tiger syndrome.
> MY BACK.


Do you still have both of your front teeth?


----------



## Nupe2

kom526 said:


> Is this year's venue up near Larryville this year? I think I figured out why I'm fading and I need an excuse to get some more rounds in before Myrtle Beach.



Let's do it! You know I can't wait to wear those babies!


----------



## b23hqb

Just a question - why is this eight year old thread, not replied to in 10 months, continuously stay at the top of the sports forum? What magical power enables that? I know this post will keep it there, but it should fall off eventually, right?


----------



## Ken King

b23hqb said:


> Just a question - why is this eight year old thread, not replied to in 10 months, continuously stay at the top of the sports forum? What magical power enables that? I know this post will keep it there, but it should fall off eventually, right?



See where the thread has been labeled as a "Sticky", that keeps them in the top spot.


----------



## b23hqb

Ken King said:


> See where the thread has been labeled as a "Sticky", that keeps them in the top spot.



Thanks. I did notice that sticky up there, and wondered if that had anything to do with it. What privileged status on this board is required to obtain such staying power?


----------



## Ken King

b23hqb said:


> Thanks. I did notice that sticky up there, and wondered if that had anything to do with it. What privileged status on this board is required to obtain such staying power?



From the FAQs - "What are sticky threads?

'Sticky' threads are created by moderators or administrators (?), and remain 'stuck' to the top of the listing, even if they haven't had any posts recently. Their purpose is to keep important information visible and accessible at all times."


----------



## b23hqb

Ken King said:


> From the FAQs - "What are sticky threads?
> 
> 'Sticky' threads are created by moderators or administrators (?), and remain 'stuck' to the top of the listing, even if they haven't had any posts recently. Their purpose is to keep important information visible and accessible at all times."



So I guess the mods or admins think the 2007 SOMD Open is important information. Okie dokie.


----------



## Ken King

b23hqb said:


> So I guess the mods or admins think the 2007 SOMD Open is important information. Okie dokie.



At the time it seems it was, it was to be an announcement for when the hackers could join up on the links for not only the sport but the companionship.  Seems absolutely appropriate for the sticky tag.


----------



## DoWhat

bump
Good times back in the days.


----------



## b23hqb

Is it ever going to happen again? Good times deserve to be repeated.


----------



## Grumpy

b23hqb said:


> Is it ever going to happen again? Good times deserve to be repeated.



As soon as DoWhat's back gets better.


----------



## b23hqb

Did he carry everybody in 2007? Or just their bags?


----------



## Nupe2

Wow! This thing is still here? LOL! Anybody want to get together for a 10 year reunion/renewal?


----------



## Grumpy

Nupe2 said:


> Wow! This thing is still here? LOL! Anybody want to get together for a 10 year reunion/renewal?


----------



## Nupe2




----------



## RoseRed

Nupe2 said:


> Wow! This thing is still here? LOL! Anybody want to get together for a 10 year reunion/renewal?


----------



## Monello

♫  Still crazy after all these years.  ♫


----------



## Nupe2

RoseRed said:


>



 RoseRed!


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


>



You golf?


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> You golf?



Not with my t-rex arms.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Not with my t-rex arms.


 So, you're like me.... sit at the bar in the clubhouse and wait for everyone else to show up!


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> So, you're like me.... sit at the bar in the clubhouse and wait for everyone else to show up!



Or be the Bud girl and let the guys chase my golf cart for beer!


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Or be the Bud girl and let the guys chase my golf cart for beer!



Uhhhh......  yeah.  I can't do that.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Uhhhh......  yeah.  I can't do that.



Slacker.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Slacker.



What I meant was no one would chase my cart regardless of the beverages on board.  They'd turn and high-tail it in the opposite direction!  Not all of us are cute blondes.


----------



## Larry Gude

GWguy said:


> What I meant was no one would chase my cart regardless of the beverages on board.  They'd turn and high-tail it in the opposite direction!  Not all of us are cute blondes.



You underestimate golfing alcoholics...


----------



## GWguy

Larry Gude said:


> You underestimate golfing alcoholics...



That comment would make ME run the other way!


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> That comment would make ME run the other way!


----------



## Nupe2

Wow! This post is still here after 9 years! Outstanding...I think!


----------



## littlelady

Nupe2 said:


> Wow! This post is still here after 9 years! Outstanding...I think! 


. 

That was a fun read.  When members had a sense of humor and things were not so, intensely, political. The good ole days before my time here.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## kwillia

Nupe2 said:


> Wow! This post is still here after 9 years! Outstanding...I think!


----------



## RoseRed

Nupe2 said:


> Wow! This post is still here after 9 years! Outstanding...I think!





Your old lawn mower is still running after all these years, too!


----------



## b23hqb

This tread is obviously grandfathered in for some reason. So be it. Whatever happened to "Jennifer at Red Robin"?


----------



## Grumpy

I love stickies, this topic never gets old.


----------



## kwillia

b23hqb said:


> This tread is obviously grandfathered in for some reason. So be it. Whatever happened to "Jennifer at Red Robin"?


Good news... that thread is a 'sticky post' now...


----------



## b23hqb

Grumpy said:


> I love stickies, this topic never gets old.



The topic about no topic? Sounds like an old TV show......


----------



## Nupe2

RoseRed said:


> Your old lawn mower is still running after all these years, too!


Sadly, no!


----------



## RoseRed

Nupe2 said:


> Sadly, no!


----------

